# Looking for ideas for a big bushy plant



## Zefrik (Oct 23, 2011)

Hygrophila Corymbosa might work.


----------



## agimlin (Sep 25, 2010)

a group of witseria or water sprite.


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

you can make a big bush out of groupings of more or less any sort of stem plant.

Java Fern also can become bushy, as well as something like cardinal plant.


----------



## Knotyoureality (Aug 3, 2012)

HybridHerp said:


> you can make a big bush out of groupings of more or less any sort of stem plant.
> 
> Java Fern also can become bushy, as well as something like cardinal plant.


 
Yep--though I'd add "..that grows well for you." In my tank, that'd be the ludwigia. Thick stems, phenomenal side growth after trimming and new cuttings start setting roots within days. My bacopa on the other hand... tall, thin, pale, and as like to rot as root.


----------



## saucynoodles (Sep 29, 2011)

agimlin said:


> a group of witseria or water sprite.


Do wisteria need high light? I bought a bunch once, and it pretty much melted all except the top 4-5 leaves.


----------



## saucynoodles (Sep 29, 2011)

Thanks for the ideas guys! Gives me a place to start - let the experiments commence!


----------



## Bl00dworm (Apr 6, 2012)

Do you have a pic of the tank? I'm interested in how you're going with that photoperiod and the excel. Any algae problems? 

I'm running the same specs (90 gallon and 2x54 T5HO) but no co2 and a 7.5 hour photoperiod. Contemplating raising the photoperiod a bit.

Cheers


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

Maybe giant Ambulia could work.


----------



## caykuu (Jul 30, 2011)

I second java fern! A group planting of it. o:


----------

